# Bird House Therapy



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

At least that's what my Wife calls it when the tools are making a racket in the driveway.
My first was the "Chick Inn" tractor. My flock out grew it quick because I kept adding more hens.
My second was the Big Red Coop. Never really named it. It houses my current flock of 12 hens and one Rooster.
My third was the "lay Away". It needs a couple finishing touches then it will be up for sale for the spring. It was mostly made from crate wood.
My future projects will be a Plastic Playhouse Tractor and a Day Play Chicken yard made from a Trampoline frame. I'll post those pictures when they are finished.
I'm having fun and keeping my sanity with my therapy...


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

The Big Red Coop on bottom and the lay away on top!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Another of the Lay Away


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice. That's talent right there.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute! Love the names!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice work. Gotta smile at your appropriate names. The "Chick Inn." Too great! How about one with Chook. Maybe the Chook Nook!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great coops


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Very nice....


----------

